
Stylesheet Limits in Internet Explorer (2011) - userbinator
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/ieinternals/2011/05/14/stylesheet-limits-in-internet-explorer/
======
jchw
Sounds like, based on the comments, these limitations trace all the way back
to the beginning of CSS support in IE. It was probably reasonable at the time
and I’m not really sure who could’ve expected the explosion in complexity that
ended up happening later; at the time stylesheets were used in a much more
straightforward manner - I remember some sites let you select between multiple
stylesheets!

------
folkhack
If anyone hits this the tactic to overcome it is called "blessing" the CSS:

[https://github.com/BlessCSS/bless](https://github.com/BlessCSS/bless)

It's a giant pain but if you're running highly complex sites that have to work
in old IEs then this may be something you want to implement. Often you see the
need for stuff like this when pulling in frameworks like Bootstrap, etc.

Haven't had to do this for years (thank goodness) but depending on market,
etc. IE9 still rears it's ugly head sometimes.

------
elliekelly
I wonder how long it would take IE 10 to render a page with 4095 style sheets
that each have 65534 selectors?

------
bmm6o
I ran into this when we concatenated our css so all the styling would load
with one round trip. No warning in the console, IE just ignored the rules
after the 4095th. And because the concatenation was a build step you wouldn't
normally see the problem in a dev build. Good times.

